# Diablo 2 Cd-Key Question



## rcssj4link (Jul 4, 2005)

I was just wondering, why is it illegal to have the same cd-key on 2 computers? has anyone ever tried say getting online while the other is already there? it wont let the same cd-key on twice, so that makes me wonder why it would be illegal, ya know, you can actually play lan with only one disc, all you need to do is start up the host with the cd and then take the cd out load up any computers that are joining, it seems that blizz meant for this so that if you wanted to play with a friend offline you would not need to waste money on a 2nd cd... hmmm i dont get it, there is absolutely no loss with this, maybe if the 2 comps with the same key were able to get online i could see a problem, but really since they cant i do not understand whats so "illegal" about 2 comps with the same cd-key... just a question guys dont get angry, i know you guys tend to get panic'd and paranoid when the word illegal comes up, ooooh scary... not...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

This discussion has all ready been covered here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=115659

As I said in that thread, if you have any questions or want more information, contact the manufacturer of the game. You may find that in some cases they will allow you to use the same CD Key on multiple computers... but I doubt it.

This is no longer a matter for discussion on the forum. rcssj4link, if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.

This thread will be closed.


----------

